# Paint Talk App



## Spike (Feb 17, 2009)

I recently purchased a new phone and it turns out the paint talk app is no longer available. Am I doing something wrong or is this app no more? Thank you much on any direction you may point me.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

It's no more, have to get Tapatalk


----------



## Spike (Feb 17, 2009)

Ohhh darn. I will look into that app thank you much.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> It's no more, have to get Tapatalk


Yeh I got the paint talk app on my iPad, but I guess if I ever swap out devices I lose it forever, which? Naaah that wouldn't be good, the tapa talk isn't as good, and the regular site is worse.
How do they lose these things I never get that.
I'd love to have f I could undo on my iPad all the updates, the iOS and all that over the time. Can't do it. Apparently you can't go back. It used to operate better for what I want, this iPad,without the updates installed but I can't go back now. It's a conspiracy.
They make new programs so you install em on ur old devices, and the old device it doesn't support the new program, so you now need a new device, cause they won't let you uninstall.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Oden said:


> Yeh I got the paint talk app on my iPad, but I guess if I ever swap out devices I lose it forever, which? Naaah that wouldn't be good, the tapa talk isn't as good, and the regular site is worse. How do they lose these things I never get that. I'd love to have f I could undo on my iPad all the updates, the iOS and all that over the time. Can't do it. Apparently you can't go back. It used to operate better for what I want, this iPad,without the updates installed but I can't go back now. It's a conspiracy. They make new programs so you install em on ur old devices, and the old device it doesn't support the new program, so you now need a new device, cause they won't let you uninstall.


 if you get a new iPad or iPhone, then you can transfer everything from your existing device to your new one with your PC or on the cloud. At least it worked when I got my iPhone6.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Interesting, when tapatalk was acting all fubar I was able to download the paint talk app


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Oden said:


> Yeh I got the paint talk app on my iPad, but I guess if I ever swap out devices I lose it forever, which? Naaah that wouldn't be good, the tapa talk isn't as good, and the regular site is worse.
> How do they lose these things I never get that.
> I'd love to have f I could undo on my iPad all the updates, the iOS and all that over the time. Can't do it. Apparently you can't go back. It used to operate better for what I want, this iPad,without the updates installed but I can't go back now. It's a conspiracy.
> They make new programs so you install em on ur old devices, and the old device it doesn't support the new program, so you now need a new device, cause they won't let you uninstall.


ya think? it's called apple:whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I can still use my PT app. but its chopped off on the bottom


----------

